# Achat IPAD2



## TISTE59 (17 Juillet 2011)

Bjr,
Question bête,pour les utilisateurs mais bon ne sachant pas!
Voilà,j' envisage l'achat d'un IPAD 2,et ma question est de savoir si pour l'utiliser,je dois souscrire un forfait téléphonie,comme pour mon Iphone?
Le mieux en IPAD 2 est surement le 64GO,3G,non?(celui que j'envisage d'acheter en fait!!)
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Juillet 2011)

TISTE59 a dit:


> Bjr,
> Question bête,pour les utilisateurs mais bon ne sachant pas!
> Voilà,j' envisage l'achat d'un IPAD 2,et ma question est de savoir si pour l'utiliser,je dois souscrire un forfait téléphonie,comme pour mon Iphone?
> Le mieux en IPAD 2 est surement le 64GO,3G,non?(celui que j'envisage d'acheter en fait!!)
> Merci pour vos réponses



Si l'original de ton avatar était encore de ce monde il te traiterait de ("faignasse") fainéant !
Le forum sur l'ipad2 est bien assez copieux et répond maintes fois à tes questions...Mais voilà: Il faut le parcourir et lire les posts !!


----------



## MONTRSUP (17 Juillet 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Si l'original de ton avatar était encore de ce monde il te traiterait de ("faignasse") fainéant !
> Le forum sur l'ipad2 est bien assez copieux et répond maintes fois à tes questions...Mais voilà: Il faut le parcourir et lire les posts !!


+1 sur le forum il y a toute les reponses que tu cherches,voir rubrique ;.


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Juillet 2011)

TISTE59 a dit:


> Bjr,
> Question bête,pour les utilisateurs mais bon ne sachant pas!
> Voilà,j' envisage l'achat d'un IPAD 2,et ma question est de savoir si pour l'utiliser,je dois souscrire un forfait téléphonie,comme pour mon Iphone?
> Le mieux en IPAD 2 est surement le 64GO,3G,non?(celui que j'envisage d'acheter en fait!!)
> Merci pour vos réponses




C'est quoi un IPAD? Tu as un lien de ce truc qui semble nouveau mais bien fait....


----------



## drs (18 Juillet 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> C'est quoi un IPAD? Tu as un lien de ce truc qui semble nouveau mais bien fait....



Réponse ICI.
Tu vis dans une grotte toi ou quoi?


----------

